

Big Brother will soon have no trouble recognising you - ksvs
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article5504534.ece

======
akronim
most of the CCTV footage you see makes it hard for humans to recognize people.
So it's going to take more than just hooking up a computer to the cameras.

